

Stop It With The Tiny Font - svolinsky
http://kevinfodness.com/2013/04/23/stop-it-with-the-tiny-font/

======
DigitalSea
Funniest thing I've ever read. The author ironically has a base font size of
11px set on the body tag if you inspect the CSS... His point has been
completely invalidated, lets move on, there's nothing to see here.

------
13rules
body{background-color:#2C2C29;font-family:Tahoma;font-
size:11px;color:#2C2C29;}

Your CSS file would like a word.

